# newcomer with problem 87 4000 quattro



## vango415 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello Audi fans.
I just purchesd 1987 audi quattro cs for $ 275.00 red color with lots of sespension issus"I know it suck" here is the problem it ran real good for 2 weeks then one day came home parked it then i tryed to start the car, nothing it cranks turns gets fuel, it gets spark still wont start, I have changed the distributer "reman",new fuel filter,air filter, wires,cap, rotor,still no luck. Oh by the way the reason I replced the distributer, the hall sender was mesd up red wire conection inside was all chwed up. all groud wires are o.k. fule pump brnd new.
I bleave this car never been servised in it's life,I owned 5000 quattro befor it was verey relibl car, I beat it to death for three years straght and still won't let me down, that 2.3 inline 5 was amzing engine it's just wont quit. 

I just don't know what to do with car any more.
Anyone had simelar problems with 4000 quattro, any help greatly appreciated.

I just fell like diconnecting fuel line by pass the fuel pump and throw a lighter let it burn to grownd :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

Thank you all
It is great to be an Audi fan.


----------



## mike2coupe (Nov 30, 2006)

check the fuses.. especialy the ones on the side that look like spares there should be a blue one that runs the ecu in with the spares.

dont burn it


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Don't feel too bad, I just bought a 85 4KSQ for $350 and it has a similar problem. Mine has spark however no fuel. I replaced the relay and fuse and still nothing. I have to get under the car to see if the wires are busted or if I need a new pump. At least it was cheap. 

Can someone provide a view of the Fuse box to show everyone where this mysterious extra fuse is or at least the location number. I think I have mine in the right slot but I am going from memory on my 87 that has been gone for years.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

if your getting fuel and spark, you need compression to fire. 
have you tried compression testing the motor?


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

I figured my problem out and yours might be similar. My ECU had water in it and was destroyed. I don't know how true this is so every Audiphile can chime in but an older Audi tech was telling me that water can actually force itself back through the electrical wires from a leaking sensor and can travel for up to five feet of wire. This might have been the case with my Audi or my idea that the car was submerged for a period of time might be the other alternative. Check your ECU, you need to remove the glove box, but in my case it was the last thing I checked and the first thing that everyone tells you not to bother checking. Good luck on your mission to get her running again.


----------



## AUDIPWR (Jun 21, 2009)

water gets into these ecu's very easily... make sure you are not leaking water through the front windshield seal on the bottom corner. However if the glove box is not wet, the ECU should not be either. I weatherproofed mine after i found out mine got wet. 

Is your fuel pump sending fuel?


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Glove box was dry however after these torrential downpours we have been having it might be worth another check.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Checked and it was bone dry after all of those rains.


----------



## tindias (May 21, 2004)

I had the same problem on my 84 Q CS, its the spare fuse...very easy to over look. I will try and get a picture this weekend, if I remember.


----------

